# Colson Fire Chief Tricycle



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (May 26, 2016)

I know this is as rare as the Micky mouse trike but what's a value?

Seller is at $750

Tyler















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grant miller (May 26, 2016)

ive seen better for less than $750

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldbikes (May 27, 2016)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> I know this is as rare as the Micky mouse trike but what's a value?
> 
> Seller is at $750
> 
> ...



It's as rare, BUT not as desirable as the MM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridingtoy (May 28, 2016)

I agree, $750 is reaching just a tad. I'm seeing this a lot now with ebay sellers asking several hundred dollars for trikes of this era, even over a thousand dollars occasionally, and the trikes have been sitting there listed for months with no takers...no surprise there!

Dave


----------

